# Looking for bass player



## troutklr (Mar 2, 2012)

May not be the correct place for this but I need to target this group. The band I'm in is in need of a bass player, preferably in the Victoria area. If you're interested just PM me for details or you can call or text me, 361-235-0030


----------

